# Festival Mapper Website



## Matt Derrick (Mar 11, 2017)

I just came across this website, and I thought it might be useful to some folks. It's an interactive map of festivals around the world that can be filtered by music genre. It didn't have a TON of stuff in the heavy metal category, but I figured some of you might find it useful. You can submit festivals, so it might have some promise a good directory for finding festivals!

https://festivalmapper.com


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 11, 2017)

Couldn't decide to rate this useful or epic but fuck yea thanks Matt!!


----------



## Rob Nothing (Mar 11, 2017)

Matt the Information Specialist. Thanks dude!


----------



## tacopirate (Mar 11, 2017)

Grazie.


----------

